

Show HN: Directory history for your shell - Sidnicious
http://sidnicio.us/2012/shell-directory-history-back-and-forward/

======
antidoh
Very cool.

"It’s a set of Bash function that replaces cd and adds b and f commands."

In case this makes anyone hesitate, note that it's not an absolute replacement
or reimplentation of cd, it calls the builtin cd and you still get all that.
That was my initial concern.

------
Sidnicious
I made this at work and it’s been super handy for bringing some sanity to how
I move around. I thought y’all might find it useful too.

